# عاجل : معركة عنيفة بين مسلمين وأقباط فى الدخيلة بالأسكندرية



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*

* 
* كتب: محمد الزيات
**نشبت المعركة بين مواطن مسلم ومواطن قبطى وتدخل أحد الشيوخ أمام مسجد  ليصلح بينهما .. ولكن وسط مشاحنات تطور الأمر .. وسب القبطى الشيخ المسلم  واشتبك معة *
* بدأت المعركة يالزجاج والطوب بعد ان تدخل مجموعة من الأقباط .. لمواجهة  مجموعة أخرى من المسلمين ثم تطور الأمر الى ان تم أستخدام الأسلحة النارية*
*وصل الأمن المركزى للمنطقة وحاول محاصرتها للسيطرة على الموقف ولكنة لم ينجح بسبب زيادة العدد وزيادة  المشاحنات فى المنطقة *
*

http://www.egynn.com/?p=6934
*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يهدئ الأمور
شكرا جدااا للخبر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2011)

فى طريق اسكندرية مطروح - شارع الجيش


----------



## esambraveheart (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*كويس جدا و لا ينبغي ان نخاف من النتائج ..*
*خلليهم يعرفوا اننا مش ملطشه و لا مطيه لكل مسلم بلطجي حاطط مقشة تحت دقنه و مسميها لحيه و عاوز يعمل فيها الشيخ و الزعيم و الحاكم الآمر الناهي*​


----------



## إسرافيل (9 نوفمبر 2011)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم


----------



## The Antiochian (9 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *كويس جدا و لا ينبغي ان نخاف من النتائج ..*
> 
> 
> *خلليهم يعرفوا اننا مش ملطشه و لا مطيه لكل مسلم بلطجي حاطط مقشة تحت دقنه و مسميها لحيه و عاوز يعمل فيها الزعيم او الحاكم الآمر الناهي*​


*ليس بهذه الطريقة .*
*يجب أن نجد حلاً مختلفاً ، يجب على الدولة أن تحمي أبناءها*
*يا يسوع تدخل*


----------



## esambraveheart (9 نوفمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> * يجب على الدولة أن تحمي أبناءها*


*اسمح لي اخي اضحك من فرط المرارة التي وضعتها كلماتك في حلقي .*​ 
*" الدولــــــــــة " : *
*ليست الا كيان مسلم ..متعصب كاقذر ما يكون.. و هي لا تحمي الا ابنائها المسلمين فقط ..*​ 
*اما المسيحيين فذات الدولة المتعصبة بكل اجهزتها تعتبرهم كفرة.. حلال فيهم القتل *
*فتدهسهم بالمدرعات و الدبابات بلا رحمة..*
* و تحرض بمنتهي الوقاحة و الخسة علي قتلهم لو تضرروا من اي معاملة ظالمة .*​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاهد عيان فى الرابط الموضوع: الخبر ليس له اى علاقه بالصحه الموضوع كله خلاف بين شاب صايع وشاب اصيع منه وتطور الامر الى عركه بين مجموعه من الشباب الضايع الصايع من الطرفين واصبح رمى الطوب من فوق اسطج المنازل وحضر الجيش وانتهى الموضوع ومفيش استخدام لاسلحه ناريه كمان الصور ده مش من موقع الحدث ياريت نتحرى الدفه وبلا ش فبركه احداث وفرقعه وخلاص*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شاهد عيان فى الرابط الموضوع: الخبر ليس له اى علاقه بالصحه الموضوع كله خلاف بين شاب صايع وشاب اصيع منه وتطور الامر الى عركه بين مجموعه من الشباب الضايع الصايع من الطرفين واصبح رمى الطوب من فوق اسطج المنازل وحضر الجيش وانتهى الموضوع ومفيش استخدام لاسلحه ناريه كمان الصور ده مش من موقع الحدث ياريت نتحرى الدفه وبلا ش فبركه احداث وفرقعه وخلاص*


 ياريت الأستاذ عصام يقرأ الكلام ده
ويتكسف على دمه شوية
بدل الإسراع باتهام الشباب المتدين بالبلطجة واللحية والمقشة واى كلام فارغ
ياعصام
لو كان الشباب الملتزم على هذه الصفة
والذى خلقنى وخلقك
لما بقى لك أثر أن تكتب 
فضلا على أن تتهم
قليلا من العدل والحياء ياعصام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شاهد عيان فى الرابط الموضوع: الخبر ليس له اى علاقه بالصحه الموضوع كله خلاف بين شاب صايع وشاب اصيع منه وتطور الامر الى عركه بين مجموعه من الشباب الضايع الصايع من الطرفين واصبح رمى الطوب من فوق اسطج المنازل وحضر الجيش وانتهى الموضوع ومفيش استخدام لاسلحه ناريه كمان الصور ده مش من موقع الحدث ياريت نتحرى الدفه وبلا ش فبركه احداث وفرقعه وخلاص*



*استاذ صوت صارخ 
الخبر ده انا ناقله من شبكه الرصد 
ونقله معايا من نفس الرابط 
صوت المسيحي الحر 
ومنتديات كتير 
جدا 
ونشكر ربنا انه مش حقيقي
بس انا نقلته لحظه نشره لان كان في علي الفيس تنويه علي الخبر قبل ما ينزل 
فا كنت مستني اعرف التفاصيل
*​


----------



## antonius (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> ويتكسف على دمه شوية
> بدل الإسراع باتهام الشباب المتدين بالبلطجة واللحية والمقشة واى كلام فارغ


يا شوية عبقري انت....انت الي المفروض تتكسف عله دمّك!!
و هل بعد الفيديوات للحيوانات الملتحية و هي تهدم الكنائس دليل؟؟؟ ماذا تريدون بعد يا من اصابكم الصمم؟؟؟ 
اما سمعت تسجيلات كلاب البالتوك الملتحية وهي تدعو السلفيين للذهاب لهدم الكنايس؟ الم تر الكلب الاجرب الي يقول "مش رجالة اذا ما هدمنا كل كنايس امبابه"؟؟؟ 
ما اوسخك....و ما اقبح كلامك!! هؤلاء الكلاب فجروا كنائسنا في العراق...و الان ذات المسلسل يتكرر على ايادي ذات الكلاب المسعورة في مصر....
مش بقول كل واحد عندو لحية مش كويس!! (انا عندي لحية هه) .. لكن الكلاب العاوية الارهابية هذه التي تدافع عنها لا تستحق غير الاعدام و السجن!!! و دفاعك عن اجرامهم قذارة و استخفاف بدمائنا ودماء اهلنا الذين ماتوا على اياديهم النجسة يا عديم الاحساس!


----------



## مسلم 1483 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> للحيوانات الملتحية



*أخي انت ظلمت الحيوانات معهم. خنزير وسخ افضل بمية مرة من مليون سلفي حقير. أعرف ان المسيح يأمرني بمحبتهم وعلى راسي وعيني أمر المسيح لكن كفى...حاولت أكثر من مرة أن احبهم ولكن ما يفعلونه من قذارة جعل من الصعب حتى النظر لهم نظرة محبة. ناس حرام تعيش على الارض حرام حتى الهواء فيها. كلما ارى سلفي في طريقي اشعر بالاسمئزاز وكأن مخلوق غير بشري يمر بجانبي لا يستحق حتى الاحترام.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعه نصلي عالنبي كلنا 
وكفايه غلط لحد كده 
والحمد لله الموضوع طلع اوشاعه 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يُغلق


----------

